# My new photo blog (darkroom processed)



## absalone (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi everybody,
i recently started a photoblog, there's not much content yet, but I'm adding some regulary, and that's why I chose to run a blog (the matter is to add content on a regular basis), so I present black and white or hand tinted photographs. I just added few texts, and still they are in french, but I'll fix it once I'll find a good mullti language plugin which allows me to write a translation. So here it is 
Mathieu Noir Photography
any return would be good to hear.
Cheers
Mathieu


----------



## EONOnly (Feb 19, 2013)

Your shots are very moody and nostalgic, I like them a lot. I also dig the simple layout of your blog. Really nice stuff, I'm sure I'll come back soon.

Take care!


----------



## absalone (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you, that's very nice to hear, still I think I should change the header, and several persons told me that they especially prefered hand colored ones rather than black and white ones. Well, I usually do series of prints in the darkroom, and then I hancolor half of it (depends, sometimes I think some prints shouldn't be colored), so there's some black and white photos that I already posted which I'll post the hand colored version soon.


----------



## kokonut (Feb 26, 2013)

I like the minimalism design of your blog. Simple, clean and clear!
I had a look at your black and white pictures. They look like paintings! Nice job


----------



## absalone (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you, still I dont think the header is nice, but whant do you mean by "look like painting"? the composition you mean?
Cheers


----------



## kokonut (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi again.
I am sorry if I am not using the right expressions. I mean that there are some pictures that look like paintings. And yes it is the composition and the work you did after having taken the pictures that make them seem like paintings. You could print them in a special paper and give this feeling much more.


----------

